# NYU vs. AFI (Dram. writing/Screenwriting)



## BWSwanson (Apr 8, 2010)

I've posted the same short question on the general question and AFI forums, but I figured I'd cover my bases.  

I have been accepted into both, and am trying to make a decision.  

Anybody have any thoughts or advice?


----------



## Silverlenz (Apr 8, 2010)

BWSwanson,

Try not to spam the threads with the same question. Next time consolidate your questions and make one post. Also, this topic has been covered before. Please use the search feature. You will be surprised what you will find on AFI's and NYU's writing programs. Best of luck with your decision and congrats on getting in.

Best regards,
SilverLenz


----------

